# Digitrax dbl168 ds64 ds4 se8c



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Using jmri to run , signal detection and turnout throws from
Pannel pro etc 

What is the difference in the dbl168 and se8c and the other two in simple terms please
Do I need all to accomplish what I am aiming to do ? 
Why didn't digitrax offer one unit that would do it all in one 
Maybe I am getting old


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Saw your post and wondered why nobody had replied. I think you should get one reply at least! Anyway here goes, I'm no expert.

I do have DCC but not Digitrax. I couldn't find any reference to dbl168 on their site. The se8c is used only for signal operation. The ds64 is a decoder which can control up to four turnouts, the small ds44 is what they term a basic turnout decoder which I imagine lacks some of the features of the larger more expensive ds64. The specs do seem evenly matched though.

Sorry if it's not much help but that's all I could come up with. If you want an in depth appraisal of units why don't you email Digitrax? I'm sure that would come up with a definitive answer.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

The BDL168 is used for up to 16 block detections and 8 transponding zones. The DS64 is for up to 4 turnout controls using slow motion machines or solenoids. The DS44 is for up to 4 turnout controls with slow motion machines only. The SE8c is for up to 8 signal plants control and up to 8 turnout controls with slow motion machines only.

My layout uses the BDL168 & SE8c to do detection, signals, & turnouts.

If you want to manually control the signals and turnouts, then it is pretty easy to do with JMRI. If you want to automate these, then RR&Co TrainController is the easiest way to do that. You will need the LocoNet PC interface PR3 module to use a computer with either software.

You might want look at this thread starting with post #38 for all the details regarding what you are thinking about:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852&page=4


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

JerryH said:


> The BDL168 is used for up to 16 block detections and 8 transponding zones. The DS64 is for up to 4 turnout controls using slow motion machines or solenoids. The DS44 is for up to 4 turnout controls with slow motion machines only. The SE8c is for up to 8 signal plants control and up to 8 turnout controls with slow motion machines only.
> 
> My layout uses the BDL168 & SE8c to do detection, signals, & turnouts.
> 
> ...


Isn't it nice when someone just knows!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Isn't it nice when someone just knows!


Sure is... which is why I don't post in this area very much!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Sure is... which is why I don't post in this area very much!


Your modesty knows no bounds.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Those two boards will provide the control that you want for a very advanced layout or empire. I have three power districts on my D&J Railroad. Each district uses a BDL168 and SE8C for the functions that Jerry mentioned. Once you have one of the turnouts or signals installed, the rest becomes easy. As I said, for an advanced layout, you and your guests will be impressed with the functionality of these systems and what it adds to an operating session. Here is a video of my empire where you can see some of the signals responding to the passing train. You can view many more videos on my YouTube channel at EasternSP Rails.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

You are getting pretty good with your videos!


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

JerryH said:


> You are getting pretty good with your videos!


I picked up a very small camera to do some of the most recent videos.
It's a Sony HDR AS10.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes, nice video D&J Railroad. A really awesome set up. That looks like a purpose built home for it. The whole project must have been a long time in the making. Do you operate it single handed or with others? I think you can truly call it an Empire!


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I bought the house 4 years ago with the main intent to build the empire. I operate it by myself most of the time but have friends over occasionally to operate.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Even though we are using Digitrax for our layout, including a Zepyr Xtra (DCS51) as our main controller, as well as Digitrax plugin panels and duplex radio, we looked at the DS64 and decided instead to go with the NCE Switchit II's for our turnout control. They are about the same price, they're easier to configure (they have an LED readout of the turnout ID you specify), and they make it very easy to do a lighted push button panel to control turnouts.


----------



## neil benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys much appreciated


----------

